# Oracle: Fehlermeldung bei PL/SQL-Procedure (Unbekannte SET Option ":")



## AKST (19. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgende einfache Funktion in Oracle 10g erstellt:


```
set serveroutput on;

create or replace function scott.multipliziere(v_ergebnis out number, v_zahl_a in number, v_zahl_b in number) return number
is v_return number;

begin

  v_return:=v_zahl_a * v_zahl_b;
  return v_return;

end multipliziere;
```

Anschließend verwende ich diese funktion folgendermaßen:

```
set serveroutput on:

declare 
  v_ergebnis number;
begin

  dbms_output.put_line(scott.multipliziere(v_ergebnis, 2, 10));
  
end;
```

Das Ergebnis, welches mir in SQL*Plus worksheet angezeigt wird sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
SP2-0158: Unbekannte SET Option ":"
20

PL/SQL-Prozedur wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
```

Wie man sieht hat die funktion richtig gerechnent, was mich allerdings stört ist die Meldung:

"SP2-0158: Unbekannte SET Option ":""

Weiss jemand wieso diese Meldung erscheint?


----------



## Exceptionfault (21. November 2004)

Deine PL/SQL Prozedur ist vollkommen richtig so. Der fehler liegt hier:



> set serveroutput on:



mach mal den Doppelpunkt weg 
SET xyz ist übrigens kein PL/SQL Befehl sondern wird nur von sql*plus interpretiert. daher kann man da auch das ";" weglassen.


----------



## AKST (21. November 2004)

Ui, danke für den Tip.


----------

